# تفسير إنجيل يوحنا 7 : 38



## alaa86 (4 أبريل 2011)

[FONT=&quot]سلام[/FONT]

  Joh 7:37    [FONT=&quot]  وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ الْعَظِيمِ مِنَ الْعِيدِ وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ وَنَادَى: «إِنْ عَطِشَ أَحَدٌ فَلْيُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ وَيَشْرَبْ. [/FONT]
  Joh 7:38[FONT=&quot]  مَنْ آمَنَ بِي كَمَا قَالَ الْكِتَابُ تَجْرِي مِنْ بَطْنِهِ أَنْهَارُ مَاءٍ حَيٍّ». [/FONT]
  Joh 7:39[FONT=&quot]  قَالَ هَذَا عَنِ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ مُزْمِعِينَ أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ مُجِّدَ بَعْدُ.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ماذا قصد السيد المسيح  ب " الكتاب "بالآية 38 وخصوصا أني فهمت أنه لا توجد نبوءة بالعهد القديم تتحدث أنه سوف تجري من بطنه أنهار ماء حي ؟[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]هل يمكنني قراءة الآية بالشكل التالي لأن ذلك ما فهمته من تفسير الأب تادرس يعقوب " مغزى العهد القديم هو الإيمان بالمسيح ,فالمسيح في هذه الآية يوعدنا بالروح القدس بعد أن تحقق مغزى العهد القديم " ؟[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فأرجو توضيح معلوماتي أكثر وشكرا [/FONT]


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

*بص يا حبيبي ده تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري
الآيات (37-39): "وفي اليوم الأخير العظيم من العيد وقف يسوع ونادى قائلاً إن عطش أحد فليقبل إلىّ ويشرب. من آمن بي كما قال الكتاب تجري من بطنه انهار ماء حي. قال هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أعطى بعد لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مجد بعد."

اليوم الأخير من العيد= له تكريم خاص عند اليهود كيوم سبت. إن عطش أحد فليقبل إلىّ ويشرب= هذه رد على تطلبونني ولا تجدونني. فمن يطلبه بأمانة يجده. والمسيح هنا يشرح الطقس الذي يمارسونه وأنه هو المقصود بالصخرة التي تفيض ماء. وبسبب النور (المنارات) قال أنا هو النور (إصحاح8) وبسبب الذبائح قال لماذا تطلبون أن تقتلوني فهو الذبيحة الحقيقية. من هنا فهم بولس أن المسيح هو الصخرة التي تفيض ماء (1كو10) والصخرة تابعتهم أي ظلوا يرتووا من صخرة كل رحلتهم في سيناء. والمسيح أخذ على عاتقه أن يشبعنا (فهو المن) ويروينا خلال رحلتنا في هذا العالم حتى نصل للسماء حيث الخبز السري والماء السري. بل لا نشرب فقط بل نتحول في داخلنا لصخر يفيض منه الماء على الآخرين= تجري من بطنه أنهار= بطنه= أي داخل النفس والإرادة= الإنسان الداخلي حيث يقام ملكوت الله. أنهار= وفرة مواهب الروح وبركاته، بل يصير المؤمن بركة لغيره. إن عطش= فالذي لا يعطش لن يبحث عن الماء. المسيح يتكلم عن العطش الروحي، أما غير المهتم لن يبحث عن المسيح. العطش هنا هو إشارة للشعور بالإحتياج للمسيح. من آمن= يثق في المسيح ويحبه ويسلم له حياته ويقبله كملك بالمحبة ويؤمن بألوهيته. تجري= وذلك لأننا إذ نؤمن بالمسيح نتحد به. وهو مصدر الإرتواء. فإذا فتحنا فمنا يتكلم الروح. والكنيسة بأسرارها تفيض بغني الروح القدس على أولادها. ولكن المسيح يعطي هذا الماء لمن يشعر أنه محتاج، أي يشعر بالعطش لهذا الماء.. طوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البر.. وهذا ما قاله داود "كما تشتاق الأيل إلى جداول المياه كذلك تشتاق نفسي إليك يا الله" (أم4:18+ عا11:8+ رؤ17:22) والعكس فمن لا يشعر بالإحتياج يصير فاتراً يتقيأه المسيح (رؤ17:3). ونلاحظ التطور فمن يشعر بالعطش يأتي للمسيح وإذا أقبل سيعرفه ويؤمن به وإن آمن تفيض من بطنه أنهار ماء حي. (راجع أش7:35+ 3:44+ 1:55+ حز25:36+ زك16:14-19) ولكن هناك من يعطش فيذهب للآبار المشققة أي إلى العالم ولذاته. أمّا المسيح فهو وحده الذي يشبع النفس والروح. والنفس لا تشبع حقاً سوى من الله ولا يكفيها كل ما في العالم. ولن يحل مشكلة الإحساس بالفراغ والعزلة سوى الله ومحبة الله.. بل أننا في المسيح لن نشتهي شيئاً في الأرض (مز25:73) والروح يفيض من المؤمنين قداسة وفضائل ومواهب وأعمال صالحة.

يفيض= فهناك إمتلاء. وهناك فيض. الروح القدس يسكن فينا ولكن له درجات بحسب جهاد كل فرد. والروح له ثمار (غل22:5،23). مثال: من ثمار الروح القدس السلام. فمن له درجة الملء إذا وُجِدَ في ظروف صعبة يكون مملوءاً سلاماً بالرغم من إضطراب كل من حوله. ومن له درجة الفيض فهو يفيض عليهم سلاماً، وطالما هو موجود فهم يشعرون بالسلام. من يفيض يروي الآخرين كما عمل الرسل. ومن ضمن الفيض التعليم. بل أن المسيح أعطى الرسل وخلفائهم أن يعطوا الروح القدس للآخرين وبهذا تستمر الكنيسة.,*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2011)

الآية يتم قراءتها هكذا ، 

  Joh 7:38  مَنْ آمَنَ بِي كَمَا قَالَ الْكِتَابُ *،* تَجْرِي مِنْ بَطْنِهِ أَنْهَارُ مَاءٍ حَيٍّ». 

الجزء " تَجْرِي مِنْ بَطْنِهِ أَنْهَارُ مَاءٍ حَيٍّ " هو جزاء قاله المسيح نفسه في هذا الوقت وليس إقتباس لنبوة في العهد القديم .

أي يكون معناها كالآتي :  مَنْ آمَنَ بِي كما قَالَ الْكِتَابُ( في العهد القديم أن تؤمنوا بي ) سوف تجري من بطنه أنهار ماء حي.




*

*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 أبريل 2011)

مَنْ آمَنَ بِي كَمَا قَالَ الْكِتَابُ تَجْرِي مِنْ بَطْنِهِ أَنْهَارُ مَاءٍ حَيٍّ». الكنيسة  ينبوع ماء حي, وهكذا النفس البشرية. 

هي عين ماء، ينبوع من المياه. فيها الماء الحي الذي قال الرب عنه "من يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا، فلن يعطش إلى الأبد. 

بل الماء الذي أعطيه، يصير فيه ينبوع حياة ينبع إلي حياة أبدية" (يو4: 14). 

إنها عين ماء , من النوع الذي قال عنه الرب: من أمن بي –كما قال الكتاب- تجري في بطنه أنهار ماء حي". 
قال هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه" (يو 7: 38, 39). 

كما قال الكتاب
أى كما تكلم الكتاب كثيرا عن الماء الحى اى الروح القدس التى تعطى مواهب وتعلمكم 
اى الذى يؤمن بى تحل عليه الروح القدس وتجعله بركه لكثيرين لانه ستخرج منه مواهب وتعاليم  تذكرهم بما قاله لهم الرب
الايه التى بتليها تشرح المعنى

قَالَ هَذَا عَنِ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ مُزْمِعِينَ أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ مُجِّدَ بَعْدُ.


----------



## Michael (5 أبريل 2011)

*إنجيل يوحنا - الإصحاح 4* 
*
7*. فَجَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مِنَ السَّامِرَةِ لِتَسْتَقِيَ مَاءً فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ» -
*8*. لأَنَّ تلاَمِيذَهُ كَانُوا قَدْ مَضَوْا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ لِيَبْتَاعُوا طَعَاماً.
*9*.  فَقَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ السَّامِرِيَّةُ: «كَيْفَ تَطْلُبُ مِنِّي  لِتَشْرَبَ وَأَنْتَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَأَنَا امْرَأَةٌ سَامِرِيَّةٌ؟» لأَنَّ  الْيَهُودَ لاَ يُعَامِلُونَ السَّامِرِيِّينَ.
*10*. أَجَابَ  يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي  يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ فَأَعْطَاكِ  مَاءً حَيّاً».
*11*. قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لاَ دَلْوَ لَكَ وَالْبِئْرُ عَمِيقَةٌ. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لَكَ الْمَاءُ الْحَيُّ؟
*12*. أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا يَعْقُوبَ الَّذِي أَعْطَانَا الْبِئْرَ وَشَرِبَ مِنْهَا هُوَ وَبَنُوهُ وَمَوَاشِيهِ؟»
*13*. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هَذَا الْمَاءِ يَعْطَشُ أَيْضاً.
*14*.  وَلَكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ  يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ  يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ».

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/4


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 أبريل 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## alaa86 (5 أبريل 2011)

[FONT=&quot]شكراً أخ مولكا تفسير بسيط مفيد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وطبعاً شكرا للجميع لتوضيحاتهم [/FONT]


----------



## joker46 (7 أبريل 2011)

ردود جميله الرب يباركو


----------

